# Modem Errors



## Jumpoff (Aug 21, 2014)

I have Comcast. My modem is A Motorola surfboard xtreme 6121 and I am hardwired.

I'm getting constant disconnects from my internet. With these errors from my modem.

Sep 05 2014 16:38:04 3-Critical T05.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

Sep 05 2014 16:33:15 6-Notice N/A MDD Recovery following MDD Loss;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

Sep 05 2014 16:32:12 5-Warning T202.0 Lost MDD Timeout;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

Sep 05 2014 16:31:49 3-Critical T05.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

Sep 05 2014 15:51:54 3-Critical R02.0 No Ranging Response received - T3 time-out;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

Sep 05 2014 15:51:53 5-Warning Z00.0 MIMO Event MIMO: Stored MIMO=-1 post cfg file MIMO=-1;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
Jan 01 1970 00:00:13 6-Notice N/A Cable Modem Reboot due to T4 timeout ;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:00:00:00:00:00;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

Sep 05 2014 15:51:07 3-Critical R04.0 Received Response to Broadcast Maintenance Request, But no Unicast Maintenance opportunities received - T4 time out;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

Sep 05 2014 15:49:05 3-Critical T05.0 SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Loss of Sync;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;
Sep 05 2014 15:48:21 3-Critical R06.0 Unicast Maintenance Ranging attempted - No response - Retries exhausted;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;

Sep 05 2014 15:48:21 3-Critical R03.0 Ranging Request Retries exhausted;CM-MAC=94:cc:b9:cf:af:0d;CMTS-MAC=00:01:5c:69:72:49;CM-QOS=1.1;CM-VER=3.0;


My internet will just die, It can be from every 2 minutes to every 12 hours, but it always happens.


Heres my signal now:

*Downstream:*

Channel ID 2 7 8 9
Frequency 663000000 Hz 693000000 Hz 699000000 Hz 705000000 Hz
Signal to Noise Ratio 37 dB 38 dB 37 dB 38 dB 
Downstream Modulation QAM256 QAM256 QAM256 QAM256
Power Level 0 dBmV 1 dBmV 0 dBmV 0 dBmV

*Upstream:

*Channel ID 13 14 15 
Frequency 36400000 Hz 29500000 Hz 22600000 Hz 

Ranging Service ID 14681 14681 14681 
Symbol Rate 5.120 Msym/sec 5.120 Msym/sec 5.120 Msym/sec 

Power Level 51 dBmV 51 dBmV 51 dBmV 
Upstream Modulation [3] QPSK[3] 64QAM[3] QPSK[3] 64QAM[3] QPSK[3]16QAM

Ranging Status Success Success Success

*Signal Stats (codewords)*:

Channel ID 2 7 8 9 
Total Unerrored Codewords 89916229 89916354 89917237 89917671 
Total Correctable Codewords 58 55 45 11 
Total Uncorrectable Codewords 3936 3935 3194 2929


Comcast tech support says its my end cause when I disconnect the coax cable from the wall and my modem then reattach it, it works again... but for only 2 min - 12 hours and everytime I lose my connection this is the 'fix' but Its really annoying. I replaced the Coax from the wall to the modem and even replaced the wall coupling - I can not replace the coax in the wall due to if i try to pull on it it wont budge (i broke the greatstuff seal in the stud plate but without ripping up my whole floor Its braced or in tight spots going to my basement).

Just curious if anyone knows what my issue is as comcast isnt the most reliable when it comes to solving these things, usually their tech tells me its on my end and have a good day, and want to charge me an arm and a leg for a tech to come to my house to scratch his head.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

How many splitters are between the external cable connection, and connections inside the house. The more splitters, the more it degrade the signal. Check all coax connections making sure they are clean, and tight.

Is it possible to directly connect your modem to the incoming cable connection, you may need to relocate the modem for this test, but it will verify the coax running through your walls.


----------

